# Stan's Race Gold 29er



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Is anybody using these? How have they held up for you?

I'm thinking of getting a set to replace my Crest rims next season. The Crest have held up very well for me all season, so I was thinking maybe I could shave a bit more weight with these. I fall well within the weight recommendations from Stan's, but I want to hear some real world experience.


----------



## 3Ronin (Feb 4, 2010)

What kind of riding/terrain do you have ? i cracked my 3.30 rear hub and prior to that the rear wheel needed to be trued 2 times during this year, all on my Crest 29er rear wheel. That said i still stand by them and own 3 other sets of stans wheels and will continue to buy them in the future...this is mountain biking after all, stuff is going to get damaged and broken one way or the other if you use it. I have had no other problems on other wheels of theirs in the 26 sizes like the olympics or 355's. 

I weigh 145-150 depending on the day of the week, i wouldnt personally go with the Golds since i dont race and the price is a bit more than the Crest's. I would have liked to have a set of the 355's as a second set of 29er wheels but they stopped making them and they do weigh a little more =(
I am going to try and get myself a set of the WTB Stryker 29ers, they are just as light as the Crest's but should be a good amount stronger (Scandium rims), they have bladed spokes, a buddy of mine has 2 sets and they are great wheels, very worry free and light. I was told by someone in the industry that the WTB and Stans are both made in the same factory incase that matters to anyone.


----------



## snellvilleGAbiker (Apr 30, 2009)

My brother received a set the other day. I had a glimpse at it. The rims look really flimsy and light. The lip is barely 2mm tall. I'm not sure if i could mount the tires onto them. I know nothing about wheelsets so don't take my words for it. All i know is that it feels really light and i'm hoping he'll "give" it to me. Hey, he ain't using it.


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

So nobody has any real world experience with these rims huh. Maybe it is still early, hope to get more feedback over the next couple of months.


----------



## xmynameisdan (Aug 16, 2006)

I don't think the rims are significantly different than the previous Race 29er. (or at all?)

I have tons of miles on my Race 29ers. The front is 2 years old and has needed only minor tweaking. I cracked the rear rim last summer and had it rebuilt, but even that was after several 100 milers, tons of XC, and all the riding in between. I weigh ~145 and ride in the mid atlantic. I don't think I would ever pay retail for them, but at the price I paid I'm more than satisfied.


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

xmynameisdan said:


> I don't think the rims are significantly different than the previous Race 29er. (or at all?)
> .


The new version is suppose to be stronger then the old. They used the new bead, like the difference between the Crest and 355 (at least from what I have read). Just wondering about how these work in the real world.

Mid-Atlantic, where abouts? Are you in the rocky stuff or more flowy with some roots?


----------



## snellvilleGAbiker (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm running the Race 29er SS on my Swork SS and love it. Never have any problem but then i'm only 135lbs. I saw a pictures of LA running the Gold on his bike. Also Alfred(the guy who won leadville on his Niner SS rigid) is running the Gold also.


----------



## oldassracer (Mar 26, 2009)

*Race Gold is good*

Hey guys- 
I've run the 29er Gold wheels on my HT with great success.
However, I only weigh 135 + 20 lbs pack.

I've descended some crazy rut/rock gardens in Pisgah NC.

Run 29 to 30 psi with Maxxis Exception 2.1 tires.

After over 500 miles of some really hard riding, they are still reasonably true in the rear and good as new on the front. I did ding the rear wheel slightly but still holds bead very tight.

Here we are descending the Powerline in the 2011 Leadville 100. (vid below)
I hit 38mph on the Columbine descent...but don't ask about mph on the climb LOL


----------



## santacruzer (Nov 30, 2004)

oldassracer said:


> Hey guys-
> I've run the 29er Gold wheels on my HT with great success.
> However, I only weigh 135 + 20 lbs pack.
> 
> ...


I'm 155 (weight not age) but have only had the wheels for one 100 mile race (Fool's Gold 100)and a few training rides, so far so good. Watching that video seals the deal for me and Leadville. I have zero desire to do it, of the 20 or so riders that I know of that went this year, I know of two that have actually raced a mountain bike, from all the passing you had to do that looks like that's the ratio for the whole race:madman:


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

oldassracer said:


> Hey guys-
> I've run the 29er Gold wheels on my HT with great success.
> However, I only weigh 135 + 20 lbs pack.
> 
> ...


----------



## snellvilleGAbiker (Apr 30, 2009)

*got it*

So i convinced my brother to hand over the wheelset and he agreed. Sweet.
I only have a chance the ride for 10mi during a local race. No i didn't race because i torned my ACL and meniscus. This wheelset is compared to my 240s+crest and i do feel it.

front 632g
rear 726g
stock skewers 76gm








So so easy to mount and hold air so well


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Holy Crap this video ROCKS!!! Coming from a BMX and DH background myself I always die laughing at XC races at how Badly people handle their bikes. Kudos on Leadville and some Great descending skills my Brother!


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

oldassracer said:


> Here we are descending the Powerline in the 2011 Leadville 100. (vid below)
> I hit 38mph on the Columbine descent...but don't ask about mph on the climb LOL


HAHAHAH!!!!! Dirt roadies......afraid to let off the brakes. 

I get the same feeling during 24hr race.....love passing on the descents.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

oldassracer said:


> Here we are descending the Powerline in the 2011 Leadville 100. (vid below)
> I hit 38mph on the Columbine descent...but don't ask about mph on the climb LOL


Well done sir. As for everyone you passed - :madman:. Can't believe the pussery I just witnessed.

(holy thread-jack ! )


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

Soooooo, I have a pair of the OLD 29'er ZTR Race Rims (they have American Classic rear hubs) from just before they made the switch to the new BST design (lower sidewalls, like the Crest), their own hubs, and the new "Gold" nomenclature.

I weight 165 lbs so I am right up against their weight limit. They are my race day only wheelset as I use a set of Hopes/Arch's to train on (when I swap out tires & wheelsets on race day...I drop 2 pounds in rotating weight  )

I have become addicted to their weight. As a singlespeeder, I make up my time by busting arse up climbs, so I really appreciate the weight. I can't stand their flexiness however. And their almost always out of a true after a race. I realize this is probably due to me being at their weight limit...so really I don't have a beef with them...they serve a purpose on race day, and they've been great overall.

However, for next season, I would love to have something is comparably light, but maybe slightly stronger and stiffer and I'm afraid that my only options are to go carbon. But does anyone if the new "Gold" version of the race rims are any noticably stronger or stiffer than the older, non-BST, version that I have?

Thanks.


----------



## Ninko (Jul 19, 2006)

I had a pair of the Old Race Rims, But they were definitely weaker than the new Gold ones. I have had them both laced to a pair of Tune hubs. The old ones got cracks near the spoke hole's pretty quickly and went out of true/ and dents in the rim. The new Gold ones stay true for a long time already and no out-off-trueness so far, no dents either! Perform great. 
The shape and dimensions are totally different than the old Race. They are approximately 2mm wider and 2mm lower than the old rim. Weight different is between 10-15grams a rim!


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

Ninko said:


> I had a pair of the Old Race Rims, But they were definitely weaker than the new Gold ones. I have had them both laced to a pair of Tune hubs. The old ones got cracks near the spoke hole's pretty quickly and went out of true/ and dents in the rim. The new Gold ones stay true for a long time already and no out-off-trueness so far, no dents either! Perform great.
> The shape and dimensions are totally different than the old Race. They are approximately 2mm wider and 2mm lower than the old rim. Weight different is between 10-15grams a rim!


ok, thanks, that's exactly the kind of information I was looking for! My old ones also have the the little micro-cracks near the spoke holes......glad to hear that you think the newer Gold versions are a bit stronger than the old ones.

If anyone else has any other input on the old vs. gold comparison (heh), more data points on this would be appreciated!


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Ninko said:


> Weight different is between 10-15grams a rim!


I'm assuming you mean 10-15 grams more?? I can live with that if they are stronger.


----------



## Ninko (Jul 19, 2006)

No the Gold is lighter! Different overall shape of the rim makes the difference in weight and strength. 
This is the old race rim: 
Rim Depth	16.4mm
Rim Width External	24.2mm
Rim Width Internal	19.3mm

and this is the Gold one: both 29-er!
Rim Depth	15.6mm
Rim Width External	24.2mm
Rim Width Internal	21.3mm

so the new rim got a bit lower and has a better internal width!


----------



## anomaly (Jun 18, 2007)

oldassracer said:


> Hey guys-
> I've run the 29er Gold wheels on my HT with great success.
> However, I only weigh 135 + 20 lbs pack.
> 
> ...


Have any of those riders you passed ever ridden downhill in their lives?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 27, 2012)

*racer gold 29er excellent*

I have run a pair for a year with no issues at all. Have them setup on a Niner Jet 9 RDO.

tubless work perfect no problems, just top of air every 3 to 4 weeks with a few PSI.

Rims have not gone out of true at all

hubs are much better then my other pair of Easton Carbon's which have hub issues.

Supper fast and ultra light, what more can one ask for.

My weight is around 160 and I mainly ride cross country 2 to 3 times per week.

I am sure these are not the best rims for hamer heads, but great for normal cross country ridding and a very fair deal.


----------



## LyncStar (Feb 16, 2006)

92gli said:


> Well done sir. As for everyone you passed - :madman:. Can't believe the pussery I just witnessed.
> 
> (holy thread-jack ! )


That's the LT100! People are total pussies on the downhills and it f's it up for many a good bike handler!!


----------



## Pro Bike Supply (Dec 16, 2011)

We have sold a significant number of Race Gold wheelsets and they hold up well as long you understand their limitations. I have seen experience riders over 200 pounds race on these wheels (although I wouldn't recommend) without and issues. At the same time I have seen 125 pound riders destroy the rims, mostly due to running too low of pressure or clipping the side of a rock. 

If you have a set of training wheels these are great race day wheels. Worst case scenario is you have to replace the rim under Stan's $100 crash replacement which is why it is recommend to have a backup set of wheels since this may take up to 2 weeks. 

Here is a list of some of our best selling 29er wheels, their weights and MSRP:
ZTR 29er Race Gold Wheelset w/ 3.30 Ti Hubs	1390	$950.00
American Classic Race 29er	1459	$1,000.00
ZTR Crest 29er Stock Wheelset w/ 3.30 Ti Hubs	1501	$795.00
ZTR Crest 29er Stock Wheelset w/ DT240 Hubs	1542	$930.00
ZTR Crest 29er Stock Wheelset w/ 3.30 Hubs	1610	$595.00
Mavic Crossmax SLR 29er	1620	$1,000.00

Personally I like to recommend the Crest w/ 3.30Ti since they are only 111 gram heavier than the Race Gold, have much better durability and are very reasonably priced at $715 with our standard 10% discount on Stan's Notubes. 

The 3.30Ti hub has much better stainless steel bearing than the stock 3.30 hub and is one of the best light weight hubs for the money. Plus adapters are available for any axle or freehub configuration.


----------



## jetlau3 (Jul 19, 2015)

Sorry for digging up an old thread. 

My girlfriend is 110 lbs and rides a Trek Hard tail. Do you think the Stan's Race Golds would be a durable, good fit for her to do XC rides on?

Can anyone recommend anything else that is cheap and light?


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

She is well under the weight limit. You wont find another pre built set that light for under 900.00.

Im still debating on a set from a friend of of mine. But i weight in around 160-165, so im still torn between these and carbon rovals(control 1580g). I guess it will depend on what his price is.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Indeed, @110 she can ride any quality XC wheelset without issue. Heck, at that weight she could probably even ride a cheap, poorly built wheelset without issue - not that I'd recommend that.


----------



## Joshua_B (Oct 1, 2011)

I have ridden Stans wheels for 5 years now, I race and train on the Race Gold wheels in southeastern New Mexico. I have had zero issues with mine, riding in very rocky terrain weekly. I weigh 150lbs.


----------



## Pro Bike Supply (Dec 16, 2011)

DavidR1 said:


> Is anybody using these? How have they held up for you?
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a set to replace my Crest rims next season. The Crest have held up very well for me all season, so I was thinking maybe I could shave a bit more weight with these. I fall well within the weight recommendations from Stan's, but I want to hear some real world experience.


Sorry for the blunt sales pitch but we have a brand new set of these wheels that we would be willing to sell for 35% off. The reason is that Stan's has now switched over to the new Neo hubs and these ones comes with the 3.30 hubs. Email me at [email protected] if you are interested.


----------



## singtrackle (Oct 3, 2015)

DavidR1 said:


> Is anybody using these? How have they held up for you?
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a set to replace my Crest rims next season. The Crest have held up very well for me all season, so I was thinking maybe I could shave a bit more weight with these. I fall well within the weight recommendations from Stan's, but I want to hear some real world experience.


Rode these for one season up and around Wasatch Crest and Mid-Mountain... Thoughts as follows (I'm 155-160lbs with 120mm F/R travel & Maxxis Aspens, ~1K miles single track per season):

Good:
-Great acceleration on climbs and rollers
-Haven't cracked (yet)
-Great for tempo stretches on smooth straighter stuff with easy flow

Bad:
-Flex like a mutha... e.g.: will stray from line when carving at speed (also when climbing out of saddle)
-Off camber corners at speed... Fuhgeddaboudit
-Rear is bent to heck... needs true and re-tension almost every ride
-There is slag that rattles in my front rim... was able to get some out through spoke hole. But other bits can't be extracted (now convinced myself the noise alerts other folks and wildlife I'm coming) 
-Think rear hoop is toast / terminal metal fatigue... Can't buy replacement "need receipt [and $100+] for approval to send back for warranty support" or "if no receipt, send [to Stan's] with $250 +shipping".

This experience has sworn me off Stan's... Even though I've had good luck with Crest and Arch rims. $950 for these wheels given the custy support and durability is ridiculous! Ti Hub has held up... otherwise pricey junk.


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for that. Im worried most about flex while cornering. I really leaning towatds carbon, even if its a bit heavier.


----------



## singtrackle (Oct 3, 2015)

machine4321 said:


> Thanks for that. Im worried most about flex while cornering. I really leaning towatds carbon, even if its a bit heavier.


planning to restring the rear wheel with a Crest rim, see if that helps... hopefully that will help get some speed back on the faster twisty bits. Stans Arch with DT 350 Wheelset I've measured as faster on downhill; with race gold, and my riding style (and weight), it is necessary to brake ealier and harder to avoid going wide after significant correction when back wheel releases flex and flails on exit... Try holding fast corner at Arch speed on the race gold and I eventually end up off trail.

That said... the race gold more than makes up for slower DH with faster climbing... Unless you're a stuburn hero who has to push until you end up off trail, which is the unfortunate habit I've fallen into. It's hard to predict precisely when the flex will jump up and bite you... but it's a regular annoyance, dangerous maybe even.


----------

